# HMS Diamond



## Reloader (Nov 29, 2007)

HMS Diamond, the latest Type 45 destroyer, was launched on Tuesday 27th, a very grey and rainy day. I wasn't able to be there, but I knew it wouldn't be long before someone who was, posted the launch video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc17VGBLTJc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

And this time there were even fireworks!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dzNp2o_8MA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 29, 2007)

Cool vids thanks mate


----------



## snapper (Jan 15, 2008)

Enjoyed that thanks


----------

